

Blogs.perl.org hacked - kamaal
http://perlhacks.com/2014/01/blogs-perl-org/

======
welder
MySQL dump of accounts including passwords hashed using perl's truncated DES
crypt function:

[https://www.quickleak.org/QtPly6aE](https://www.quickleak.org/QtPly6aE)

